# albino cories?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

would 4 albino cories be alright in a 15 g tall planted tank with two small keyholes and one or two shrimp? im not sure what kind they are, theyre about 3 inches and the lfs had them on dark blue gravel, so they looked dark blue


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah it seems no onse else has one, haha


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Been in Nashville at a dart tournament.
As for the cories, it could work but a 15 tall doesn't have much room for movement. I don't see why you couldn't try it. Just keep an eye on them for signs of stress. It will be a little crowded in there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great, thanks...what is your opinions on the shrimp?


----------

